# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ναυπάκτου >  NWN_Ventrix on air!

## Ventrix

NWN_Ventrix on air!

Info Soon

http://nwn.nsdc.gr/

----------


## makelaris

Και εις ανώτερα φίλε ventrix  ::

----------


## Ventrix

Απο εχθές λοιπόν στην Ναύπακτο εκπέμπει το NWN_Ventrix με κεραία Ferimex 16db και ένα linksys wrt54GS στο κανάλι 9.

Ενεργοποιημένο DHCP και προς το παρόν δεν τρέχει τίποτα άλλο. (Βλέπε εβδομάδα εργαστηρίων)  :: 

Δυστυχώς η ναύπακτος έχει γεμίσει με ασύρματα δίκτυα.

Το δυστυχώς βέβαια αναφέρεται στο γεγονός οτι τα περισσότερα είναι σε G και "χύμα στο κύμα"...

Φωτογραφίες σύντομα!

----------

